# Ex Mars Cube...Is it worth it?



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi. I am thinking about buying the Ex mars cube but want y'alls thought before I spend $100 on a cube.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 17, 2020)

(1) FUTURISTIC ROBOT RUBIK'S CUBE | eX-Mars - YouTube (1) A ROBOTIC RUBIK'S CUBE?! | Ex-Mars Cube - YouTube These 2 vids should make up your mind


----------



## Scollier (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Hi. I am thinking about buying the Ex mars cube but want y'alls thought before I spend $100 on a cube.



Honestly, the Ex Mars cube would be pretty cool to have and play with, but its probably not the best for actually speed solving or training much with it. I think it does have some training modes, like PLL trainer, but why not just use a website with a regular speedcube to train for PLLs? That is to say, it would be a cool purchase and fun to have, but in my opinion, it does not have much use for improving speedsolving, and is mostly a toy I would say.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> View attachment 14271


no is not helpful. why should i not get it


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> no is not helpful. why should i not get it



Because it's just not worth it for the price. I guess if you have the money to burn, then it's a cool collectors item. But why not use a really good cube and then just a cube timer? Or even a smart cube. The price doesn't justify it


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

most of the fun of smart cubes is probably racing other people and seeing solve breakdowns, neither of which the ex mars cube does.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Hi. I am thinking about buying the Ex mars cube but want y'alls thought before I spend $100 on a cube.


I’d like to know why you made the poll specifically say that you should only vote if you have the cube, but you yourself don’t have it, yet you still voted.

The cube itself, though, is essentially a normal 3x3 with flashing lights, a weird color scheme, and the strangest non-shape mod shape that I’ve ever seen. But if you want to waste a hundred bucks, then go for it.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’d like to know why you made the poll specifically say that you should only vote if you have the cube, but you yourself don’t have it, yet you still voted.
> 
> The cube itself, though, is essentially a normal 3x3 with flashing lights, a weird color scheme, and the strangest non-shape mod shape that I’ve ever seen. But if you want to waste a hundred bucks, then go for it.


yeah sorry didn't think bout that


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 20, 2020)

i like how mr. mccubing voted for "yes"
"only answer if you have the ex mars cube."


----------



## Cubertix (Jan 12, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Hi. I am thinking about buying the Ex mars cube but want y'alls thought before I spend $100 on a cube.



So did you buy it?


----------

